# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Установка 1C-8.3.22.1672-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4).

## SERG_VIC

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста. Подскажите порядок действий по установке 1C-8.3.22.1672-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4).

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста. Подскажите порядок действий по установке 1C-8.3.22.1672-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4).


Репак 1C-8.3.22.1672-x64-lite-Mimo-UniDll(4) не рекомендую. Во- первых у автора ошибка в батнике и приходится файл techsys_10.dll потом копировать вручную из папки C:\Program Files\1cv8\bin в нужную папку. Во-вторых в этой версии платформы есть ошибки, например https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....514#post751514.
Рекомендую использовать репаки 1C-8.3.17.2733 1C-8.3.18.1902 1C-8.3.19.1665
Главное - запускать установку обязательно от имени администратора.

----------

Akrobs (21.11.2022), galamm (29.12.2022), SERG_VIC (14.11.2022)

----------


## SERG_VIC

Здравствуйте. Огромное спсибо. День убил на установку, не мог понять почему не устанавливается. Ещё раз спасибо.

----------

tyukalov (10.12.2022)

----------

